# Major Sport Events Missing on Live Channel Guide



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

I have Locast and Sling connected. Sling brings me ESPN. When I was looking at the Tivo Live Channel Guide, not of the College Semi-final playoff games were listed in the Tivo Live Channel guide when I selected sports.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Xperi/Rovi/TiVO in general is pretty bad at metadata management, even though providing things like unified search and guide data is a core business for them. It has a failure rate of around 30-40%, although guide data is usually better than that (failure rate around 10-15%). Still, anything that has a moving schedule, like playoffs or a game moving because of COVID, tends to fall behind. It might update a day before; it's been happening pretty consistently for football games for me.

TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection

See 62:


----------

